# Broken off horn/scur, exposed interior



## Latestarter (Jun 30, 2018)

A couple of days ago I had to pin my goat buck into submission. In fighting to get away, he smacked his really crooked scur into the ground and broke the outer horn off clean at the base. When he pulled his head down, the outer portion of the scur/horn stayed in the ground where he stuck it. 

He was left with the bloody/bleeding, pulpy, root interior sticking out of the top of his head.   I used blood stop powder and got it liberally coated and the bleeding stopped. This morning, while all the other goats were laying outside, he was hiding inside the shelter, standing at the back all by himself. I had to go get him and chase him out to eat some breakfast, which he did. But, he's NOT butting any other goats away from "his" food at the moment. He's being real careful about that side of his head. It's dried up pretty hard and there's no fresh blood. I'm expecting that eventually he'll grow new scur horn over the remainder of what's there.

Has anyone had this happen to their goat? Can you share what I should expect?


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 30, 2018)

Here is the scur/horn. The head end is badly chewed compliments of Mel. I think he enjoyed the fresh blood.





Here are a couple of shots of the remainder on his head (24 hours later). You can see that the blood stop powder has hardened into a scab/crust encasing the inner pulp. Sorry I couldn't get closer to him than what I did. He's a little stand-off-ish from me at the moment  I did manage to get a couple rump scratches but trying to get within reach of his collar caused him to move away quickly.


 
In this picture, you can also see the little area of missing fur from where the other scur (now cut off) had come into skin contact. That area is now all healed.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 30, 2018)

Just clean it and put fly spray on so he doesn't get flystrike. Keep an eye on it. It has happened to our Lamancha buck Taipan.  We use the blue spray, works well.


----------



## rosti (Jul 1, 2018)

I’ve had it happen a few times, though the stump was smaller. I kept it bandaged the first day(just to keep pressure on it and stop bleeding) and then just sprayed it with Blu Kote for the next couple of days.


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 5, 2018)

Thanks to all who offered replies. RJ is doing much better. He's a lot less sensitive in the area and is pretty much back to butting the other goats when they invade his space. I have noticed a couple of "bubbles" of blood from various spots on the exterior when he's bumped it or hit it on something, but it doesn't seem to be bothering him at all. He's back to being my buddy again and comes up to me for scratches once again. He doesn't come directly at me and makes a point of not presenting himself in a challenging way. He gets rewarded with nice rib/neck/brisket scratches. He's a good boy.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 5, 2018)

Yay! Yep, when they have exposed nerve/tissue it is super sensitive. We have banamine on hand if goat is clearly in pain.  Seems like stuff like this usually will happen while in rut.


----------

